# Creobroter eating fly head



## more_rayne (Aug 4, 2010)

So yesterday my buddies at work are having a fly problem in their area. They ask me to come over to take care of their fly situation (I work in a different building). I catch a few and take em back to my office. The student assistant (I work in a college) learns my fly catching technique and starts catching flies for me. I went home with about 10 flies :lol: 

I wanted to try out my new camera's video abilities, and this is the result. Next time, I'll use more light.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 4, 2010)

I could watch these little guys eat all day long! It's so awesome! Nice video!


----------



## Plits (Aug 5, 2010)

Verry nice video More_rayne, thanks.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 8, 2010)

man, I have a sudden craving for eyeballs.


----------



## SGcvn69 (Aug 9, 2010)

So...what's your technique for catching the flies?


----------



## more_rayne (Aug 10, 2010)

SGcvn69 said:


> So...what's your technique for catching the flies?


I use a clear plastic cup, approach fly super slowly making sure that I'm not casting a shadow onto the fly if outside. Slowly put the cup over the fly, it'll fly up into the cup since it's clear, thinking it's gonna fly away to safety. Then I slip a piece of cardboard underneath the cup and that's it. If I'm collecting multiple flies, I'll get a large plastic container, maybe a juice bottle, make a funnel that goes into the bottle. Shake my captured fly a bit to knock em out and down the funnel it goes


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 11, 2010)

more_rayne said:


> I use a clear plastic cup, approach fly super slowly making sure that I'm not casting a shadow onto the fly if outside. Slowly put the cup over the fly, it'll fly up into the cup since it's clear, thinking it's gonna fly away to safety. Then I slip a piece of cardboard underneath the cup and that's it. If I'm collecting multiple flies, I'll get a large plastic container, maybe a juice bottle, make a funnel that goes into the bottle. Shake my captured fly a bit to knock em out and down the funnel it goes


I use a fine fish net like 5-7 inch, it has a handle so you stay farther away,then slide a small cuting board under it.when the net comes down they get traped in the folds so sometimes you can get 2 in 1 trip. 90% catch rate with this and there cheap 2-3 bucks. :chef: dinner is served.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 11, 2010)

more_rayne said:


> I use a clear plastic cup, approach fly super slowly making sure that I'm not casting a shadow onto the fly if outside. Slowly put the cup over the fly, it'll fly up into the cup since it's clear, thinking it's gonna fly away to safety. Then I slip a piece of cardboard underneath the cup and that's it. If I'm collecting multiple flies, I'll get a large plastic container, maybe a juice bottle, make a funnel that goes into the bottle. Shake my captured fly a bit to knock em out and down the funnel it goes


I found that a very affective method this morning. I took my mantids over to my mom's since they're spraying today and she has a massive problem with flies on her back porch. I have 16 nymphs, and I caught a fly for every single one of them, two for the bigger ones, plus 3 HUGE horseflies for my adult Chinese, all using a plastic cup. It took me less than 30 seconds to capture them using a 32oz deli cup and sliding the lid on quickly. I know where I'm going for food for the rest of the summer! Thanks for the cup tip!





I couldn't have done all that with a net


----------

